# AMH TEST



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi girls,

just thought id let use all know that ive been doing quite a bit of research on this amh test and have found on numerous sites that it has been made available on the nhs as from january the 6th this year!! wether it includes n.ireland im not sure but will find out for definiate on monday as booked in with gp for bloods and they are going to ring the lab and find out about this test..so ladies ill keep use all posted on monday when i get a proper full proof answer...xxx


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Shaz

Unsure of your story to date but I know that AMH test unavailable on NHS.  We had ours done at Origin.  As I'd attended RFC i didn't want to go elsewhere & asked Origin if I could pay for an AMH - then (Jan) they said no - you can only have it if you have tx there

Good luck getting the answers u need

S
xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi s

I just pm you there...lol...few girls from england have had test done on nhs by there gp's! wonder if its just not available on here yet?? i know origin are offering it for 85pounds now as some girls here have got it done and i would say they would tell us there the only ones doing it anyways just to get the money...lol...well ill ask tomorrow and see what they say...hope all is well..xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well ladies none of the nurses or doctors at my practise have ever heard of this test and when they rung the hospital 3 different departments including the lab told them they never heard of it..  so looks like origin for me also...xx


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

got the amh test done today at the origin clinic  £85 the bloods are sent to glasgow and the esults will be back in 2 weeks they asked if i was coming bcak to them for the results told them no that i would email prof mc clure and get them off him and they were happy with that and they said that they would put notes on my file to let him  know when they are in


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi girls was just wondering about this AMH test, can you tell me when in your cycle you are required to get it done and how long does it take to get an appointment with Origin for them to do it?


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Jellybaba ,i think you can get the AMH tested at any time of the month.I honestly dont know how long you would have to wait ,we have been waiting for our app since 12th april....not exactly no waiting list 
Kitty ,this ole waiting for the results are a head wreacker


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

well i had to have mine done to send to glasgow and they said go in anyday to have it done but the only thing that they insisted on was they type of blood jar they used


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey holly whos doing it for you?? did you have to send to glasgow yerself or what was the story??xx


----------

